

Video game back end company PlayFab raises $7.4M in latest funding round - seattlematt
http://venturebeat.com/2015/02/27/gaming-backend-technology-company-playfab-raises-7-4m-in-latest-funding-round/

======
maslam
Congrats to the PlayFab team!

